# Software zum Testen



## Simon (29 September 2004)

Hallo zusammen

ich bin in der ausbildung zum elektromonteur.von der schule aus werde ich jetzt einen 15 lektionen sps kurs für anfänger besuchen. dort arbeiten wir mit der simens s7. ich möchte jetzt zuhause auch ein paar sachen ausprobieren. gibt es irgendwelche freeware tools in denen ich zuhause selber ein bisschen programieren kann.

mfg simon


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2004)

Simon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ... freeware tools in denen ich zuhause selber ein bisschen programieren kann.
> 
> mfg simon



lauffähige Demos, die zum Üben völlig ausreichend sind:

WinSPS von MHJ (ähnelt S7-Entwicklungsumgebung)
www.mhj.de

und trysim
www.trysim.de

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Ralle (30 September 2004)

Siemens Step7 Version 5.3 läuft lt. Siemens auch ohne Autorisierung komplett, es gibt aber immer wieder lästige Erinnerungen.


----------



## Martin Glarner (30 September 2004)

Hallo Simon
Eine 14-tägige Demoversion der Siemens Software "STEP 7 Professional Edition 2004" kann hier gratis bestellt werden. 
http://www3.ad.siemens.de/order_for...b=4&guid=B92C53DF-E5E6-4095-8BAA-5483F64554CB


----------



## Simon (30 September 2004)

danke für die links.

werde jetzt mal schauen was mir am besten dient

thx Sheep


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

Versuch mal unter www.ibhsoftec.de.
Die haben ein Programm mit dem Namen S5/S7 für Windows.
Sehr einfach gemacht mit Simulation und so weiter.


----------

